# Lie-Nielsen Saw Cover



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, this is technically "woodworking related" so I'll stick this here. I posted another thread asking for some leather working advice and got some great help from the members on here. After a trip to the leather store this morning and a lot of time today, I was able to get the case done. The leather is about 4-5 oz. or so and was dyed with a dark mahogany colored dye. The beveling of the edges and the burnishing could have gone better but overall I'm fairly pleased with it for my first leather project. I really can't wait to do more projects in the future!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2015)

Very well done Matt! That stitching is perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 14, 2015)

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice job! And nice saw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2015)

What a great way to protect the blade! Very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 15, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very well done Matt! That stitching is perfect.



Sometimes it pays growing up in a house full of girls! Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 20, 2015)

Well been super busy the past few days but had a few minutes to make one for the 16" tenon saw. The dye on this one is a little lighter and it doesn't hug the saw up top quite as tight but overall still fits pretty good! Making these cases is a blast and I can't wait to make more projects coming up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

